# Kepping Neon Tetra's Alive



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

G'day all,

My wife loves Neon Tetra's. I know all the inbreeding and deseases of said inbreeding of this fish have made them one of the toughest fish to keep alive. I also know they like a tanin soaked acidic biotype that most other fish do not care much for.

Ok, that all being said I need these fish to live in a fairly standard tank setup, with white sand instead of the darker sand they like, I will have only anubias and fava fern and low light, at least they will like the low light hehe.

I will be adding a pair of kribs that are in another tank until I know these neons are going to be healthy. I have got 12 Neons currently.

I need advice for best care of neons in a community tank. Is there another fish to add to make them live in there happily?

I also noted this morning one neon sitting on his own before the lights went on .. after the lights went on he was happily swimming with the others again, is this normal ? or early sign of neon tetra desease ? The Neons were a bit colorless in the fish shop so I was a little worried, but they colored up ok when i got them home so thought it was all ok.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Neons are not that inbred here in the US, don't know about down under as you folks have some strict import laws. But I really don't think they are that likely to be inbred. First thing about Neons is that everyone tends to keep them too warm. They much prefer low 70s, breed at 74 F. 80 degrees will weaken them greatly, which is why so many have a hard time. They will live quite comfortably even in moderately hard water so long as not kept above 76 F.

They also aren't that long-lived. 2-3 years is really long for them; Cardinals can last 4-5, and get much larger. Neon disease is not that common, there's just a tendency to place blame when a fish dies, and this is the convenient excuse.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for that.

I am hoping the neons here will be a bit more temp tollerent. As I am not running heaters right now and its 77 Deg F.

Gets pretty hot over here at xmas time with 30-40 deg C days (86-104deg F). Impossible with the humidity to get any significant fan cooling either. Chillers would be the only option, which I cannot afford at all.


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

i know you might love the neons.. but they dont seem to hardy of a fish. you might want to look into something that can stand higher water temps.. i dont know how big your tank is but just a suggestion if they dont do to well


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh, so you don;t think that one on his own with the lights out is a problem ?

He seems to be schooling fine all day now.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Well just an update.

All neons still alive and doing well bah one that jumped out when i had the top off. They are always hungry and looking healthy, except a few have big bellies, but i have heard that can be a gender difference.

I did have to upgrade the internal filter i had as i couldn;t fit enough media in it to keep hte BB when i put the kribs in it crashed, looking better now thou.


----------

